

A new type of software helps researchers decide what they should be looking for - nopinsight
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21621704-new-type-software-helps-researchers-decide-what-they-should-be-looking

======
golemotron
> In Dr Lichtarge’s view, hypothesis-generation software works in part because
> science writing tends to be free of humour, sarcasm and “emotive or literary
> overlay” that could trip it up.

This looks like a decent argument to create some sort of publication language
for science that describes hypotheses, methods, results and their linkages.
Something a bit more formal and less varied that English that could be easily
processed.

------
ay1n
This is a very interesting idea. We're already living in times where volume of
information grows exponentially almost every year, and I believe that
"filters" such as/similar to presented in the article will become more and
more important part of our civilization. Partially, Google/HN are such
"filters", selecting pieces of information that have some value for us. These
days I'm thinking about AI/"Singularity" \-- I noticed that I envisioned
Singularity as a single point in time, but now I think it's currently
happening (like work on semiconductors or Turing's papers were the begining of
information age). Why? Well, we're asking machines to give us clues on what to
work on. It's not a formal argument but it's hard to provide one when it comes
to predicting the future.

~~~
walterbell
Can machines generate new questions?

[http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-
park](http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-park)

